# V8 New GT-R



## skylinesteve (Feb 21, 2006)

i heard some rumors of a V8 going into the GT-R, not i'm not sure if it's a TT or N/A, but...just an opinion question.
do you think putting a V8 in a Skyline would be a good thing or a bad thing? the skyline in my opinion is a V6 car, and it does awesome with it. no need to stick a V8 in it. there's already a reputation behind this car. but what if they screw up in putting the V8 in the car and the new GT-R can't hold up to it's reputaion??? that would really suck.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Surely the skyline is an I6 car? 

Personally, I'd quite like to see an all-alloy, closed-deck, de-stroked version of the 4.5V8 in the Infiniti M45, with turbos of course. The R390 engine would also do.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

V6    

You need a little more research before post No4 my friend!


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't think the V8 idea is bad, I mean Top Secret seems to be doing well with their V8 Twin Turbo V35...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Scott said:


> V6
> 
> You need a little more research before post No4 my friend!



. .I think so too . . there is no talking about V8s anymore in the jap. serious press! I allready mentioned this before in an other thread-: 

Like the 2.5/3.5 V6 from Toyota in the new Lexus IS, who replaced the wonderfull S6 from the IS200/Altezza, Nissan will also go for the V6s . .one reason- production costs! 

http://quote.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=10000103&sid=aTkufGZiqHOs&refer=news_index

. .Nissan might go in a same direction and leave the smoth S6 behind, the V8 from the Fuga is an old facelifted Block,I don't think Nissan will invest in a RB V8 . .they will go in the V6 direction:smokin:


----------



## skylinesteve (Feb 21, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> there is no talking about V8s anymore in the jap. serious press!


i heard something about that but i wasn't sure if it was true...


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*Think it'll be a V6 due to emissions regs, but more important, will it be called Skyline at all?*


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Scott said:


> V6
> 
> You need a little more research before post No4 my friend!



Yeah...but he has a poll with post 4!!!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Which 3 people think a V6 is what the skyline built its 'rep' on?


----------



## skylinesteve (Feb 21, 2006)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Which 3 people think a V6 is what the skyline built its 'rep' on?


i do


RavenHeart said:


> Think it'll be a V6 due to emissions regs, but more important, will it be called Skyline at all?


No, it's going to be called the GT-R, no skyline in the title


----------



## Milo (Sep 20, 2005)

skylinesteve said:


> i heard some rumors of a V8 going into the GT-R, not i'm not sure if it's a TT or N/A, but...just an opinion question.
> do you think putting a V8 in a Skyline would be a good thing or a bad thing? the skyline in my opinion is a V6 car, and it does awesome with it. no need to stick a V8 in it. there's already a reputation behind this car. but what if they screw up in putting the V8 in the car and the new GT-R can't hold up to it's reputaion??? that would really suck.


You don't know what your talking about. You sound very silly, most people on this forum know what a skyline is, you are a little confused I think. Nissan first put a V6 in the 300zx in 1984 if I not mistaken. That has nothing to with Skylines check out this website if you don't believe me.

http://history.jbskyline.net/

Skyline's don't have a history with V configuation engines.
Think before you speak.:smokin:


----------



## SimonM (May 19, 2004)

R33 GTS-t said:


> Which 3 people think a V6 is what the skyline built its 'rep' on?
> 
> 
> skylinesteve said:
> ...


Along with CiB and Zed999.  

Skylinesteve did you even read any of the replies to your original post. The Skyline doesn't use a V6.


----------



## skylinesteve (Feb 21, 2006)

the R34 did...it used an inline 6 TT


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

skylinesteve,

A V6 and an Inline 6 are two different things mate.


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

yes I believe the inline 6 cylinder Twin Turbo engine was used in the GTR32,33,and 34 

I once had a Ford Capri with a 3.0 V6 but no turbos is that the same


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

oow; well you win some and you loose some i suppose lol

i just heard a rumour that they're going to use a VW powerplant and its a W12 - that'll confuse him no end lmao.


[This is not the views of me, Nissan or VAG - it was soley intended as a ****take and bears no truth - no animals were hurt or injured in the making of this post (TM) (C) (R)]


----------



## AWoL (May 6, 2004)

Its a shame that the inline 6 Skyline ends here...world market forces and all that...its been my favourite engine ever since my mates old man had a TR6.
Twin turbos are just an added blownus!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

roguejackal said:


> I once had a Ford Capri with a 3.0 V6 but no turbos is that the same


Should have got a Tickford 2.8. That had turbo(s).


----------



## bnr34vspec2 (Jul 20, 2001)

As long as it is twin turbo, I am happy with whatever engine, the bigger the engine, the better..........any high revving 3.5L+ V6, V8, V10........would do  

It would be even better if they make it N/A, so I can keep my money in the bank and lose my obsession to the GTR for good


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Tickford, Now theres a name I havnt heard in a while, R33_GTS-t, did you ever see the Triumph Stag they did ?

Sorry to go off topic a bit......................

Mark.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Tickford, Now theres a name I havnt heard in a while, R33_GTS-t, did you ever see the Triumph Stag they did ?


No. My knowledge on them is a bit limited.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Just to stick my two penny into the Engine debate...

[2PENCE]If Nissan think the next GT-R is going to earn the accolade of "Supercar" with a V6, then I believe they are mistaken. Though admittedly the Porsche 911 family is regarded in Supercar status, I dont think Nissan can pull it off this late in the day with a V6. It needs 8 or more cylinders, especially if the new Supra does get the V10 as I read somewhere...

No amount of Turbos makes a V6 into a supercar engine, just ask the people that bought XJ220's... More cylinders and capacity please Nissan and loose the turbos, it needs a supercharger...[/2PENCE]

My 2p


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

dan0h said:


> ... More cylinders and capacity please Nissan and loose the turbos, it needs a supercharger...[/2PENCE]
> 
> My 2p



. . . you're right with that , western status of supercars lies in the big engines ( the engines no-one can earn, and because of that they are exclusiv) . . .but I hope the new GTR will stick with something similar like the Rb26dett, because if I look at the huge refinements aknowledged in the japanese tuning scene with that Rb engine, it would be a mistake to swap all those knowledge for V8 prestige . . . please Nissan , where ever the genius-engineers of the Skylines are , resurect them and give us a 2007 technologie RB S6 engine. 
The Rb engine range is not just brilliant, I compare the making of thoses engines with the forging of a Samurai Katana . . . .it's japanese art!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

gtrlux said:


> The Rb engine range is not just brilliant, I compare the making of thoses engines with the forging of a Samurai Katana . . . .it's japanese art!


In all honesty I personally feel they should never have scrapped the RB, if I were the big-boss man I'd have had the block redesigned slightly longer and in Aluminium with a 2-3mm oversize on the bores, and then commissioned a new cylinder head to get it through those pesky emissions, then put the development people on getting a roots-type supercharger on it, with variable inlet and exhaust cams... But sadly, the RB came to an end...


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

A supercharger would eat up so much power it would need 
alot more capacity that the current straight 6 could offer IMO.

A revey V8 like Audi's new engine but with turbos would be more like it.:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Hmm, well SAAB were experimenting with Superchargers on their 1.5 5-cyl Variable Compression engine a few years ago and were getting fantastic results with it.

As for charging a 2.8/2.9 RB replacement, keeping a short stroke will allow the revs to give it fairly big power top end (recall that horsepower sells), but being charged and VVT will perk it at low revs, and better yet give it the kind of power delivery people expect from a "Supercar" - ie. Not a turbo-style All-In-One delivery - which is unacceptable for a high price supercar in this day and age... 

We should run a fantasy-engine-builders league on the forum!


----------



## Coxy (Apr 6, 2006)

yes the sky engine has always been straight 6 never v6.
i think the v8 will be a completely different and radical concept for the GT-R especially with TT!!!
i also have a 3.0 v6 cossie but in a xr4i (please dont laugh i like it!!!)


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

After an interesting conversation in the weekend  , I am changing my vote. 

I _think_ it may be a six pot now.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

There quite alot of debate and speculation here isn't there lol , it was unofficially annouced 2 years ago (EVO Mag) it will be a 6 cyl bi-turbo - now i know that a 2 yr old announcment cant be taken for the truth but i still believe it wont be proved wrong.

Having said that, whats to say the US GTR wont utilise a V8 (maybe NA) and the Japan/UK variants use a 6 cyl turbo'd engine?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2006)

In my opinion they should make an RB30DETT and drop it in the R35.


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Tickford, Now theres a name I havnt heard in a while, R33_GTS-t, did you ever see the Triumph Stag they did ?
> 
> Sorry to go off topic a bit......................
> 
> Mark.


They did a stag? I've seen a stag with a capri V6 with a turbo conv b4, but it wasn't built by tickford.....


----------



## azn superdrift (Jul 12, 2006)

that motor is going to suxorz, the rb26 is the godzilla of japan and putting a v8 is going to be shitty, it'll just b another american car


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

azn superdrift said:


> that motor is going to suxorz, the rb26 is the godzilla of japan and putting a v8 is going to be shitty, it'll just b another american car


Very True, Totally agree :clap:


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

The V8 is a no-no for this car. this is a SKYLINE!!!! I think even the v6 doesn't suit it fully, A true skyline has an inline 6 twin turbo (apart from the really early models such as the KPGC10 which had 2 litre 4 pots) I think a modernized RB would be cool


----------



## azn superdrift (Jul 12, 2006)

the v8 is perfect for straight-road power, but the inline is so much better balanced in power and acceleration in tight zones, v8 is going to make it stupid


----------



## azn superdrift (Jul 12, 2006)

it's going to be a waste of time and money, plus, i heard it's not going to be even nissan, it was going to have an engine headed by euro-krauts, and that very few parts were going to be used in the car that was actually japanese, there's probably not even going to be attesa


----------



## cky (Apr 29, 2006)

because reno own nissan, thats why a skyline will never be a skyline again. because the prannie french had to buy nissan! and shame on mr.nissan!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

'Reno'!!!! Thats an air race!  :chuckle: 

Renault does not own Nissan, they have shares in Nissan, 
as Nissan has shares in Renault. Kind of a technology crossover.

But the GTR will be all Nissan and Japaneese.

The attesa will be there but in new different form from what 
we are used to.

I'd love to tell more, but I can't. 

God it is killing me.:nervous:


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

I am actually partly excied, parly nervous to the launch of this new car. This is the most awaited car launch of the decade without question. Get it right it'll be great. Get it wrong........I don't even want to think about it


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

They WON'T get it wrong 

It will be as big a tech fest, (revolutionary), as the R32 was when it can out.


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

When is this coming out anyway? I heard it was august 2007. Also is the engine going to be a VQ35DETT as rumour says it will be?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

The best I know is Aug, yes.

VQ35DETT, can't/mustn't say.


----------



## azn superdrift (Jul 12, 2006)

dont do it dude, lol. u know for a fact straight 6 is the best thing engine wise ... but come on ppl, u all know for a fact that the skyline= 6 spd., awd attessa, hicas, and the infamous rb26dett... w/o even one of those components, it's not a skyline


----------



## azn superdrift (Jul 12, 2006)

i dont like the bodystyle , it's ok. im used to a boxy design but i can say that the skyline-tailights are still genuinely badass!!! as much as i dont want to admit it, it'll b decent, just no er34, gtr, or 400r


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

correct me if i am wrong? - - if it it doesnt have the "RB" (race bread) decals b4 the engine type, then surely it is just another mainstream engine with a few "bolt-ons"? and not the revolutionary engine design like the original RB26DETT of past?

lets hope "true" race engineers have had an input, and not the accountants of nissan!


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Ooh "Race Bred" you say.......


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I read about a concept 350Z with two turbos, so surely if Nissan have produced a concept Z they wouldn't use the same engine in the new liner, would they???????


----------



## max_R34 (Jul 30, 2006)

willrobdon said:


> I read about a concept 350Z with two turbos, so surely if Nissan have produced a concept Z they wouldn't use the same engine in the new* liner*, would they???????



u just said the L-word


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

IMHO the biggest thing that lets the RB down is capacity; I've always thought it would have been better as a 3.5 or 4.0 litre. That way we could have big power and still get good response across the board and it would be less "all or nothing" as dan0h was describing.

I wouldn't want to lose the ability to rev though so I'd want the new engine to be quite oversquare as is the current RB. This would mean it would have to have a much wider bore. This ought to help in the power stakes anyway because valve area plays a large part in the power potential of an engine.

As a 6 cyl, a 100mm bore and 80mm stroke would give approx 3.8 litres but the block would need to be 100mm or so longer. A V8 would be far more compact and probably better for weight distribution. A V6 just doesn't feel right.

Besides, tuned V8 engines sound awesome.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

30 people have now said V6 is what the Skyline built its rep on!!!!!!


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Obviously they've never seen under the bonnet ...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I said it before, the one of you, who looks under that bonnet for me first, gets cash on his hand . . .


----------



## White_R32 (Aug 13, 2006)

a 3.5~4.0 litre V8 with twin or even quad turbos would be worthy of gracing the new GTR!

If designed right, they can get a V8 to rev very well. You just have to look at V8 f1 engines hitting some 20k rpm. If we have one that does 10k for the road that would be just fantastic!!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

F1 Engines get scrapped after the race, i wouldnt want to keep replacing my engine after driving around for a while 


but i think now the rules have changed, and you can use your F1 engine for 2 races then you can change it


----------



## steve_GTR (Apr 9, 2006)

Just to be different IMO two rb26 engines should be used to produce a V12 with quad turbo's . Will be a bit heavy but hell it would go!!


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

VN38DETT? Just a thought, Don't like the V8 Idea. IMO it wouln't sound right in a GTR


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

NuttyRB26 said:


> VN38DETT? Just a thought, Don't like the V8 Idea. IMO it wouln't sound right in a GTR


What about a VQ40DETT?


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> What about a VQ40DETT?


I like :thumbsup: Would sertenly have enough power.


----------



## oreo (Apr 11, 2005)

Funny thread! I like the idea of an Inline V6 hahaha

Stick whatever in the new one as long as it's:

- Tourquey and fast
- Doesn't weigh a ton
- Sounds as good as an RB
- Easily tunable and over engineered as the RB26/30.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

oreo said:


> - Easily tunable and over engineered as the RB26/30.


I think we're all going to have a hard reality to face on this one - its almost a given that the car is going to have more controlling electronic hardware than the space shuttle. I wouldnt mind betting it'll be an ass to tune - initally atleast. Even as we speak despite the length of time it has been out, there still isnt a nice full replacement management system for the Z33 that can take control of the cams and throttle. The new GTR will be more of the same I'd guess.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I belive the new GTR will be for world wide sale or there abouts and for sale in the States ,so I cant see it being like the previous models in the engine and tuning department.


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

I used to have a v8 SD1 rover. Ive ALWAYS loved the v8 drone, and to hear a highly tuned japv8 will be the day of pure joy. If its true, i cant wait:bowdown1: opcorn:


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Scott said:


> V6
> 
> You need a little more research before post No4 my friend!


LOL exactly. Not to offend...but why is this thread even posted? Nissan already confirmed it will be a V6...to me nothing feels like the Inline 6 but whatever floats there new boat.


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Nissan should just do a deal with GM and slot the LS6 in there and be done with it.

Solves emissions and practically everything else in one fell swoop. Supercharge it too if you REALLY need 600+ hp.

Personally, I don't mind how many electronic thingumiebobos it has provided that there's a way of turning all of the ESP, EBD, ETC off...


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

sleepyfox said:


> Nissan should just do a deal with GM and slot the LS6 in there and be done with it.


I'd love V8 torque but to put LSx in a GTR would he a crime :runaway:


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

i recon the V8 idea done well would be good, like people have said, nice and revvy. maybe somethhing like the Rs6 nice 4.2 twin turbo v8. they sound fantastic and go like stink


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyway, V8 V6 V4 or V2 quad turbo . . . . the car will have at least 400HP and having that power, the most important is to bring it effective to the ground. In that issue the japanese manufactures are allways ahead of the rest . .so I not worry.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

i'd love a V8 turbo like the Ferrari 288 GTO. but as stated above, whatever they bring, will be awesome. i'm proud of Nissan's GTR no matter what. 

i do feel the UDSM and JDM GTRs will differ.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

aaagh I say the same. Do you think the new GT-R will be "watered down" by the time it gets to USA? Or do you think it will be like the 93-98 toyota supra turbo 320hp and the JDM 280hp....By the way what is japan going to do about the 280hp regulation? Do you think they will stick class the car as 280hp when it was clear that it has over 400hp???


----------



## langerdan (Nov 3, 2006)

dis is the most confused bizzare thread ive yet to come across


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> aaagh I say the same. Do you think the new GT-R will be "watered down" by the time it gets to USA? Or do you think it will be like the 93-98 toyota supra turbo 320hp and the JDM 280hp....By the way what is japan going to do about the 280hp regulation? Do you think they will stick class the car as 280hp when it was clear that it has over 400hp???


The "gentlemans agreement" is no more.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> aaagh I say the same. Do you think the new GT-R will be "watered down" by the time it gets to USA? Or do you think it will be like the 93-98 toyota supra turbo 320hp and the JDM 280hp....By the way what is japan going to do about the 280hp regulation? Do you think they will stick class the car as 280hp when it was clear that it has over 400hp???


yes, absolutely the USDM GTR will not be the JDM one. it cannot be if it wanted to be. the EPA and DOT regulations differ over here. the USDM car will be restricted. i will nearly bet money on that. 

and the 280hp rule is way long gone.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

are you serious? then why the heck is subaru still saying the STi still has 280ps???? I really fear this new GT-R now lol. It ISN'T like the old ones in most ways..brand new engine, brand new design from the ground up etc. Me personally Id get it if it was a twin turbo V8 but thats not going to happen. Anyone going to pick one up as soon as it hits show room floors? I even thought about saving up and getting one when it hits japan and having it shipped over


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

G35/V35 Skyline GT350 is rated @300hp from the factory.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah...I want to know more about the new G35 coupe when it comes out this summer..I personally think it looks 3 times better than the new GT-R. But who knows. maybe some R32~R34 GT-R owners will swap out there old RBs for the new VQ.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

they're different cars. the G35 is a "pretty" car.
GTR is a brutal sexual car; a bruiser.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah true. But of course to date the R34 is the BEST GT-R. PERIOD..I don't care about stock vs. stock I want to see a heavily modified R34 vs this new GT-R (with 6 speed not paddle shift)


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

i want 6 speed manual as well. 

i am more a fan of the R32 GT-R. R34 would be next choice.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

What about the R33 GT-R? R32? Haha I guess we all have our favorites.


----------



## Renith182 (Oct 29, 2006)

I think the 32,33 and 34 GTR's were the one's that made it. The new GTR not so much. I personally think its lost the essence (engine and styling) that those models i mentioned have. Its kinda like making christian convert to Islam. Just wont work with the roots at which some of us are brought up with.

I only outage my R32 by 3 years, But i love the car. And im sure many kids of the newer generation will learn to love and respect it too. Godzilla will never die.

Ren


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

i love them all, actually. someday i want a KPGC110 2000-GT-R (1973). 

i don't agree with the notion that the new GT-R isn't worthy. i think it's a proud kick a$$ continuance of the iconic legend. i want one.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes I agree I think the car is worthy but I am sure it won't ever get the same respect as the old one's. When people mention a Skyline GT-R it was always a cut price super car that came to mind and very few people could actually get there hands on them. I know we all have our reasons why we got into GT-R. Mine was that it was a car that wasn't know by everyone and everyone couldn't have them. And Bonzelite...you know where I am coming from because we live in the same country. Many still believe to this day that skylines in north America will cost you $80,000-$100,000+ or it is impossible to get them in still which is total BS. I refused to believe that Motorex were "The only Skyline GT-R importers in the USA" and years went by I was one of the lucky few. And it wasn't through Motorex either. There are cheaper ways to get them and since the price of the Mighty second Generation GT-R's have greatly decreased IMO means just about anyone can have their dream car. I like the new GT-R a lot. But I don't love it... And the fact that it will be a global car I don't think I will love it anytime soon. If it was like the old one's (R32~R34) which were sold EVERYWHERE else but USA...then I might be interested. GT-R enthusiast in the states know how hard it is to get them here. That thing looks nothing more than a 350z, G35 coupe and a mix of something else put together and called it GT-R. But I did see the Ferrari someone posted and someone is copying someone. Either Nissan copied the Ferrari design or vis versa.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

consider as well that the GT-R of new will not be in the hands of many, either. indeed, it will be far more accessible, but i doubt we will see it selling in huge quantities. it will still remain an exclusive sports car. yes, the mystique of it's rarity, ie, the older cars, may somewhat evaporate. but i don't think the car will be any less exclusive. the market of potential buyers for expensive and largely impractical sports cars has always been small. the GT-R will not become the next Toyota Camry. it will occupy the niche belonging to Porsche, Corvette, BMW M5, Viper.

IMHO, the GT-R retains many of the cues from the R34, it's boxy/angry athletic appearance is maintained. it does share the new look of the latest Nissan sports car shapes. this is simply the direction Nissan has gone. to me, the GT-R is far boxier and stand-apart than the G, Z, Maxima and Altima. it has a more raw appearance than the Z or G by far, even though upon close scrutiny the GT-R is highly subtle and refined. it's actually very elegant yet brutal at the same time, exactly what the GT-R has been since it's inception. 

which GT-R do you have? i have a 1992 R32 GT-R. it's in pieces right now. how about you? 

ps. head designer at Ferrari is a Japanese man. hint, hint :smokin:


----------



## Renith182 (Oct 29, 2006)

Are you asking me?

I have a 1990 GTR32

Fun Fun Fun car

Ren


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

was asking King, but i'm glad to hear from you, too.


----------



## King Nismo (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a 02 R34 GT-R. I will be in CA soon. Do you want to meet up sometimes haha. It would be nice to see another GT-R owner. I heard there will be three different types of GT-R guys. Since I am not good at posting pictures I am sure this will interest most here that are looking forward to the Nissan GT-R. Now this....has gotten more even more interested!
3 variant GT-R's - FreshAlloy.com Forums


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

bonzelite said:


> i'd love a V8 turbo like the Ferrari 288 GTO.


Eh? Was the 288 GTO forced induction ?????

I know the Evolutione Version was as it was basically the prototype F40 underneath but the 288 GTO; a turbo - not according to my memory.


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Seems like the supposed "photochop" in this thread:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/71543-2009-nissan-gt-r-evo.html

actually agrees with the acticle on freshalloy.com

Interesting.


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

GTO is boosted, mate.

_"...288s run special twin-turbo super-duty Ferrari 3.0 V8s with intercooled turbocharging that raised power output to an advertised 400 hp..."_

5-liter 288 Power


----------



## bonzelite (May 14, 2006)

King Nismo said:


> I have a 02 R34 GT-R. I will be in CA soon. Do you want to meet up sometimes haha. It would be nice to see another GT-R owner. I heard there will be three different types of GT-R guys. Since I am not good at posting pictures I am sure this will interest most here that are looking forward to the Nissan GT-R. Now this....has gotten more even more interested!
> 3 variant GT-R's - FreshAlloy.com Forums


somehow i forgot about your post until now. you're probably no longer in CA. i'd have like to meet up, though.


----------



## the morder (May 20, 2007)

*the sky has been shanging a lot so i think that v8 is cool with its shap anr wight *


----------



## JapAddicted (May 19, 2007)

V8, in a Skyline? NOO FFS!! NEVER!!! RB ftw!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

This place has become increasingly populated by numpties !!!

   

J.


----------



## Buster (Jan 29, 2004)

bladerider said:


> This place has become increasingly populated by numpties !!!
> 
> 
> 
> J.


None of them could take your place though. :thumbsup:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

**** me,

Speak his name a he shall appear !!!!

I thought you were dead !!!

    

lol


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

the morder said:


> *the sky has been shanging a lot so i think that v8 is cool with its shap anr wight *


it will get a V8 with 3 turbos, and 550,43578 HP.

Nissan flew to the moon to get some revolutionary metals to use in the car, . . .


----------



## Wink (May 29, 2007)

It's not having a V8!!!


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

isnt this thread locked already?


----------

